# Loosing the gained weight since start of tx



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey girls!! 

Has anyone put on weight since starting tx, and following negative cycle find it hard to diet and get it bk off
Ive put on a stone... & I am trying to loose it, but sweet things and fatty things are getting the better of me!! I was never normally like this before!! 

Anyone got any ideas other then exercise, weight watchers and the usually detox foods?? 
I'm just so attracted to choc,crisps and fatty foods at mo!


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hiya I have lost a fair amount of weight since my last tx and I am using "my fitness pal" free tool online.  It gives you your recommended calorie intake depending on how much weight you want to lose and then you enter food (and exercise if any!) in every day, I have found it brilliant and really quick and easy to use.


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou.. I will have a look at that... Maybe there's an app too that I can down load onto my phone. I've decided I'm going to do some exercise and get myself back into shape efore returning to work. Did 30mins cardio this afternoon and it made me feel loads better!! 

Keep ur weight Loss up... Sounds as if ur doing brilliantly!!!


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hiya it is an app also, I have it on my iphone - just search under my fitness pal and it should come up!!

Well done on your cardio!! Its amazing how quickly it all adds up!

Good luck x


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I gained a load of weight during ttc and IVF - 2 stone in total. A lot of it was "feeding the baby" and then i was consuming a lot of protein and probably fat during treatment to try and build good eggs.

I am managing to lose it now though in the run up to my next cycle. I think it's a combination of shock that the first cycle failed and that my husband is also watching his diet that has made it a bit easier to stay true to my goal.

I'm not too bothered about losing weight as such, because i figure i'm going to put it back on during pregnancy, but i don't want to go up any more because i'm hitting the BMI limit and in my attempt to not put on weight i have been losing it 

I've chatted more about my diet in my diary, but basically i'm just having two large meals per day instead of three + snacks. The stuffed feeling seems to satisfy me for longer. I have a big bowl of branflakes and dried fruit and then dinner is typically lots of boiled pots, veg/beans and then my meat of choice


----------



## jamaicababytrying (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow ladies how inspiring... i am trying as hard as i might to do exercise to get rid of the weight i gained during tx... i gained weight my first cycle and didn't really get rid of it and then the second cycle plus OHSS thought i would have taken it off while in the hospital but i only lost what i had gained with the tx and nothing else.. i want to lose some now before i do my FET and i also generally want a healthier body although i am not a junk food eater or sweets person but i don't think i eat enough vegetables.. so now i am doing an exercise programme on my wii and it's good but i get so bored.. so i am going to try a zumba class! and a step class to see which i prefer...

i will also look at the suggestion from Minkey... i just wish i was more motivated.  

Have a great day ladies...


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Glad its not just me then.  I hate this spare belly. . . looking pregnant without actually being pregnant sucks


----------



## jen-v (Jul 7, 2011)

vixter - I completely agree - its a cruel sideffect of tx. Just ordered some scales - never really wanted to have any in the house before as I don't think they are good for morale - especially for women, but we need to take our bmi in hand before trying again    I ate really healthily during tx, but did little excercise and this last week since bfn I've let myself catch up on all that chocolate I'd been missing. Need to get back on the wagon! I really hate communal excercise - except yoga which isn't really excercise. xxx


----------

